# Working Standing Up



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi boys and girls,

Do any of you work standing up? I've been thinking about it a bit. I don't think I'd play the MIDI controller standing up, but for everything else, I would be either standing or sitting on a high stool.

PS: no stool jokes please. It's still early here.


----------



## reddognoyz (Dec 2, 2010)

I used to work standing up, but gave it up after a wicked and prolonged bout of Carpal Tunnel Syndrome. I need to support my wrists and arms for the long session I do.


----------



## midphase (Dec 2, 2010)

I could see sitting on a high stool....but standing up for many hours each day I think might be too uncomfortable.


----------



## JJP (Dec 2, 2010)

I often play in parts standing up. But I happen to be using a MalletKAT.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 2, 2010)

An editor friend of mine suggested that I raise my desk and use a stool. It makes it much more conducive to getting up and away from the DAW, stretching, moving around and staying awake. I'm basically set up like I'm sitting at a Hammond Organ. (....and now with auto-divisi scripts, I actually have two tiers to play from. Thinking about buying or maybe building a midi foot controller for bass notes if anyone has any info on that...)

Standing up makes me feel much more awake and creative. If I'm doing some kind of out-of-the-box sound design-y element, it makes me think of Tod Dockstader standing over his tape machines and oscillators like a large canvas. 

The check out cashiers at Whole Foods have these rubber mats that they stand on all day which is really comfortable, bouncy almost. I was told that Nobokov wrote Lolita standing up so maybe I'll buy one and read it the same way just to see what happens.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been thinking about this lately, too, mostly because the calories burned while standing is significantly higher than sitting. Could be tough to work out logistically, though. Here's hoping you do all the work of figuring this out! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been thinking about working lying down.


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been lying down, thinking about work.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 2, 2010)

No Nick, Ned's talking about _composing,_ not our part time gigolo gigs.


----------



## Animus (Dec 2, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Dec 02 said:


> I've been thinking about working lying down.



Did you see my desk in another thread?


8)


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 2, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Dec 03 said:


> I've been thinking about working lying down.



I've been thinking about working in a zero gravity chamber.


----------



## cc64 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Ned,

working standing isn't an option here, i use a lot of foot volume and sustain pedal simultaniously and even though i worked with Cirque du Soleil a while back my heels and equilibrium aren't what they used to be ; )

À+

Claude


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 2, 2010)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Dec 02 said:


> Hi boys and girls,
> 
> Do any of you work standing up? I've been thinking about it a bit. I don't think I'd play the MIDI controller standing up, but for everything else, I would be either standing or sitting on a high stool.
> 
> PS: no stool jokes please. It's still early here.



I enjoy the Salli saddle chair I mentioned in another thread because it provides a posture between sitting and standing, see here (scroll a little down on that page):

http://salli.com/en/Ergonomics/Articles/New+information+about+sitting (http://salli.com/en/Ergonomics/Articles ... ut+sitting)







For me it works really great but everybody is different of course.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 2, 2010)

Actually those things are pretty good. My wife was using one before she got the Swopper chair.

But it's a far cry from standing up!


----------



## Ed (Dec 2, 2010)

You need a Hawaii chair
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9_amg-Aos4


----------



## windshore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hahaha!

Notice how they get women models for the chairs? Hmmmmm....

Back OT....

I will stand for a few seconds off and on, but can't get much done that way. I think it's a good idea to switch between 2 different chairs. Anything you can do to change things up will help avoid carpel tunnel and .... boredom.


----------



## reid (Dec 3, 2010)

FWIW, Walter Murch (über editor supreme) advocates standing up to work - says it keeps him on his toes (see what he did there?) mentally. But he also likes to pace, so maybe that's the real reason.


----------



## midphase (Dec 3, 2010)

Here's a question....let's say you work on a high stool or standing up...

What happens when you have clients coming by? Do they also stand up? If they do sit while you stand, does that make them feel uncomfortable because you're hovering above them? Do they all sit on high stools?

I'm genuinely curious about all of this, and I have a desk with adjustable legs which can go pretty high.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 3, 2010)

Good question, Kays. I think I would then have 3-4 high stools.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Dec 3, 2010)

On the other hand, you could get bean bag chairs for everybody else, just to let them know who's in charge.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Dec 5, 2010)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Dec 02 said:


> Hi boys and girls,
> 
> Do any of you work standing up? I've been thinking about it a bit. I don't think I'd play the MIDI controller standing up, but for everything else, I would be either standing or sitting on a high stool.
> 
> PS: no stool jokes please. It's still early here.


You need the Embody Chair from Herman Miller,the successor of the Aeron Chair.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcL1_1exGWM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqiddCbz5w8


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 5, 2010)

FWIW, I'm not looking for a new chair. I already use a ball (the Evolution chair). I want to STAND UP! I want to MOVE! I'm a man, not a machine. That's why I've been buying hardware. Physical, man, I wanna get physical. Enough with the clicks and aching neck/wrist/back. So I'll be standing up for what I need in January! I'll still have a cute sofa for chilling, reading manuals, feeling sorry, 2-minute naps, etc.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi Ned,

Here's a possibility:






"This 2-tier workstation holds 2 keyboards (from 61 key - 88 key), a desktop computer, computer keyboard/mouse, 2 monitor screens, 2 near-field monitors and rack equipment (6 single rack spaces). Height adjustable for sitting or standing positions."

link: http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/WS8700/


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Fred, but not enough wood! I think I may just extend my current table/desk: I have a buddy who's good with wood, so I'll see about making it a foot higher or so.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Dec 5, 2010)

Ofcourse standing is the best way,but you can't get away from getting fatigued. What does hairdressers always complain about?

Custom made is always the answer! I would buy adjustable feet(they come in electric too if you want to change from stand-to sit) and have screen brackets or "2nd" floor table.

Tips
Nr.1: Core training and aquire strong muscles in the abdominal and back areas.
Nr.2: Your eyes needs to be level with the top of your screens.
Nr.3: A wristrest for both mouse and keyboard,the point is to keep the arms straght.
Nr.4: Adjust the mouse sensitivity so that you don't need so much wrist movement.





http://www.biomorphdesk.com/ergonomic/1-888-302-DESK/av_field.html
http://www.popgadget.net/2007/05/biomorph_desks.php
http://www.techno-aide.com/?page=showca ... omic+Desks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_P5hVPXk2I

Electric sit-to-stand desk:
http://www.beyondtheofficedoor.com/RA-CUSTOMNHWTF.php


----------



## munician (Dec 5, 2010)

I already talked about this in that composers desk thread:

I have a desk whose height can be adjusted with a little motor. It lifts up my keyboards (music and qwertz) and monitors (audio and video, the subwoofer stays put, though) so I can boogie standing up to the groovy tunes I am working on. And sit down when the groove lets up...

I usually raise it for an hour or so in the afternoon and then slump back down in my chair. Best investment I ever made!


----------



## munician (Dec 5, 2010)

I already talked about this in that composers desk thread:

I have a desk whose height can be adjusted with a little motor. It lifts up my keyboards (music and qwertz) and monitors (audio and video, the subwoofer stays put, though) so I can boogie standing up to the groovy tunes I am working on. And sit down when the groove lets up...

I usually raise it for an hour or so in the afternoon and then slump back down in my chair. Best investment I ever made!


----------



## dadek (Dec 6, 2010)

I work for times on my knees. I keep a pillow in my studio to kneel on and ease the pressure on my knees. It definitely helps me get my back into that alternate 'standing' posture.


----------



## EthanStoller (Apr 20, 2011)

So after reading a couple of articles like this one about the health dangers of sitting all day, (not to to mention the years of posture admonishment by my physical therapist wife) I finally made the adjustments to my desk so I can work standing up. After reading this article about how to do it without busting the budget, I made the transition in just a few hours.





There are some unattractive aesthetic elements to it, especially the cinderblocks under the monitor stands, but I don't care. Though it's only been a short while, I feel healthier already.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 20, 2011)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Dec 02 said:


> I've been thinking about working lying down.



+1


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 20, 2011)

Ed @ Fri Dec 03 said:


> You need a Hawaii chair
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9_amg-Aos4



Cooooooool


----------



## Peter Alexander (Apr 20, 2011)

Most of the guys I know who stand and work are writing scores direct from head to paper without piano and have found this to be a more comfortable situation for them. 

To work standing up with a keyboard may require consulting with an occupational therapist since the factors include:

a. what you're wearing on your feet when you work which affects posture (barefoot, slippers, deck shoes, high tops, running shoes, Converse, sandals, flip flops, other)
b. the floor you're standing on (wood, concrete?)
c. the material on the floor you're standing on (linoleum, hard wood, rug)
d. your height and where your arms fall
e. finding a keyboard stand that matches that requirement
f. position of the mod wheel on the keyboard
g. use of a separate controller if the mod wheel is a stretch to reach standing up
h. music stand and distance from your eyes
i. lighting


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Apr 22, 2011)

Ned, 

I bought one of these at ominirax: http://www.omnirax.com/index.php/DisplayProduct/0-246. 

I need to be standing for about half the day for my back. Being able to change positions (even a lower and higher sitting position) is also crucial for me. It's not for everyone, but I'm on the tall and lanky side and I think this is a good solution for my particular issues. I'll let you know how it goes. 

Colin


----------



## SvK (Apr 22, 2011)

Tall people have problems getting in and out of small spaces....

SvK


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Apr 22, 2011)

Steven, 

Yeah, I think this stand up desk would be overkill for you. I'm just gonna get you a booster chair  

Colin


----------



## SvK (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey short people have bigger plans!

SvK


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes Colin...... please keep us informed of this. The desk looks like a great idea.

Am interested for sure.

Mr A


----------



## KevinAHalter (Jun 2, 2011)

It would be awesome to have a motorized desk that raises up and down with a touch of a button when you feel like standing. I use the KK Audio A1 88K... I could just get four car jacks and put under the legs, ha ha.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a pretty high set up and an average office chair isn't high enough. I've been really happy with a $129 chair I got at staples that's set up to be used at an architect's desk


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 2, 2011)

I recently hit my 8500+ times I have stood while performing.
I never sit when editing either.
Perhaps if standing is preferred, I may suggest a rack of gear with the LCD, 4U's and QWERTY all rackable..
It's nice to have extra hardware routed too as I prefer avoiding as many extra layers of 1's and 0's as possible...


----------

